# #UNDER C: UNNAMED TOWER, ?F Res, Marsa, Dubai Marina (next to Marina Heights)



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

sa boy what did you see there?
there is nothing going on´...
or is the wrong location, as that one is the plot directly in front of marina heights, and he meant the one behind al ameera?!


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

we're talkin about the plot next to the car park, 2 away from marina heights
either the car park will stay there or one part of the shopping mall will be on this plot

check this photo once more
there are 3 plots, 
1) marina heights
2) car park as seen in beiklopas pics
3) free plot which you can see in background of the photo (the one we're talking about)
then comes the road, then al ameera (princess) tower and then al sufouh road


----------



## beiklopa (Feb 7, 2005)

there is nothing on tht plot,i checked out today. its empty


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

i also don't understand what sa boy was talking about
but we can be sure a tower will rise on this prime location plot


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

as long as the MH developer isn't right with his statement.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

we need sa boy to confirm were all talking about the same plot.
perhaps he talked about the mag tower or even marina pinnacle?!


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

dubaiflo said:


> we need sa boy to confirm were all talking about the same plot.
> perhaps he talked about the mag tower or even marina pinnacle?!


these sites are fenced in, no chance to look at what's going on unless the little door to the construction site house is open

giles - are you talkin about the plot across the street of marina heights or the one next to it (2 plots away across the service road from princess tower)?


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

the one next to marina heights had a car park on it and there was a test rig there piling through the ashpalt, so i think something is happeing.
then next to that site and in front of princess tower the hoarding was going up and it looks like sme excavations had started. So its the 2 plots between marina heights and princess


----------



## beiklopa (Feb 7, 2005)

Agreed with SA BOY, BUT the plot next to the Marina Heights is absolutely clean now and there is on a car park, there are some tractors or whatever those machines are called in a space next to marina heights, but its really tiny one, not enough for a tower


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

the parking space next to marina height is used for the machines needed for construction of marina heights itself
doesn't mean construction on a new tower has started

anyway, there's space for only one tower i think and it might rise on the free sandy plot


----------



## AlMillion (Oct 17, 2004)

Something is obviously going to go on the free sandy area - but from memory it IS smaller than the plot the Marina Heights is on as Beilklopa says.

I'm still nervous, however ...


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

i would wonder if you aren't nervous.  
anyway, there will be something on that plot, whatever it is...but they need a car park for the mall, so it might be that.
but well, this is prime location...building a car park there... ??


----------



## mc (Jul 30, 2004)

for Marina Heights owner - when you guys bot your properties ; did the sales ppl mentioned that perhaps theres a slight chance smth in the future may get built in front of your property or was it asked and they just flatly denied it.
I am trying to figure out their business practices they use when dealing with interested parties.


----------



## dazz (Jul 13, 2004)

no salesman will tell you anything negative about the products unless it's mandatory...


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

In the Marina project map, is clearly visible that the plot behind Princes tower will be used for another tower. In the plot just next to the Marina Heights some maps show the mall, some shows a Hotel attached to the mall.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

but i am sure no developer will tell you 'oh yes there will be a tower 20m in front' until it isn't under construction... as dazz said.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

shouldn't this be moved to marina section?


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

i left all mysterious buildings out of the section

and as this obviously is the torch, we will create a new thread once the tower has been launched


----------



## mc (Jul 30, 2004)

dubaiflo said:


> shouldn't this be moved to marina section?


guess u right. tx for pointing it out.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

but d-l is very busy i guess...


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

check post 38


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

Plot A5a building starts July. Built by Khatib Alami.










On general release from May 23rd. 

www.dubaiselect.co.uk.

by paultaylorworld



loos great just amazing i would say 
about 80F, and huge spire, should be about 350m i guess...
it's awesome!
so now we can make a thread d-L


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

what the heck is that 
is it even real ?


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

we should wait until it will be launched


----------



## CULWULLA (Sep 11, 2002)

amazing!! when will these 300m+ apartment towers stop?
looking forward for height details. im trying to draw up a diagram with worlds tallest but it keeps changing.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

I was in the aerea on Sunday, but I don't remember to have seen any machinery or boarding where this building is suposed to go.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

i was there yesterday, nothing so far but this plot seems almost perfect for a new tower actually.


----------

